# FA United 2015: Who's going?



## UrsusArtist (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm most likely going to attend FAU 2015 as my first ever furry con.  I was wondering, who else here is thinking about attending?  Would love to meet some FAF peeps.


----------



## OceanicFolf (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow this is awesome because i am most likely going to FAU 2015 also. This will also be my first ever furry con. I plan to stay at the hotel from the 11-13 what about you?


----------



## StormyChang (Jun 16, 2015)

i'm hoping to go, but we need to still get a room x.x


----------



## OceanicFolf (Jun 16, 2015)

Just curious. know that its random being a complete stranger. I still need a room also, and im pretty sure i have atleast 1 friend going. and the rooms fit up to 4 people. what day do you plan on getting there. As far as i know I am going and I will be staying the 11-13th


----------



## Shoakuma (Jul 16, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I'm most likely going to attend FAU 2015 as my first ever furry con.  I was wondering, who else here is thinking about attending?  Would love to meet some FAF peeps.



I will be attending this year and I am looking for other furs who are looking to fill up space for rooms. Any chance you still have space in your room?


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Aug 8, 2015)

oh ill be there along with my mate as well
we'll be selling in the dealers den as http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfiewear/
we've gone to FAU for awhile now so if you have any questions id be happy to help


----------



## Bostoniscold (Aug 13, 2015)

Ill be there with a freind or 2 this will be my second con I just got back from anthrocon it was one of the best times of my life. looking foward to meeting new people and making new memories hope to see you all at fau


----------

